# Spices and Herbs.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

For anybody that does a bunch of cooking, this is a good site to save some money.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/spicesa-z.aspx


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Check Out Spice Sage. Its the bomb and you get freebies with every order. I have started getting all my items there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Have seen that one also, but do my meat/processing from the site I listed and really don't use that much of the majority anybody offers. From a quick glance, seems like Sausage Maker has better prices. Let me know on prices if you check.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice link - thanks for the info


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, as much smoking and using rubs as you do, did you see anything you use? Figure you make your own.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, as much smoking and using rubs as you do, did you see anything you use? Figure you make your own.


I do make some of what I use. I also have a freind that make fairly large batches of his at a time and I end up with some . He will not devulge what all he puts in it but it is awesome.


----------

